# Help with dx code



## NL2022 (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the correct way to code L4-5 disc space annular tear? I have looked everywhere. The doctor has not specified that the patient had an accident. Just that the patient had tenderness over this part of the spine and that he did agree with the MRI which stated the annular tear.  

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## mbort (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont do must with spines, but my best guess is 722.10


----------



## Kumaran (Nov 11, 2008)

sse said:


> What is the correct way to code L4-5 disc space annular tear? I have looked everywhere. The doctor has not specified that the patient had an accident. Just that the patient had tenderness over this part of the spine and that he did agree with the MRI which stated the annular tear.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sherry



Hi,

 722.10 is the correct diagnosis code for L4-L5 disc space annular tear.


----------

